# 8 week old astrex



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the beauty in the middle coming straight at me!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i hope mine turn out as nice as yours so beautiful<3


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

wowwy said:


> i hope mine turn out as nice as yours so beautiful<3


thank you


----------

